# Japanese Blue Steel with Koa



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

This is Japanese blue paper Multi layered steel with a high carbon core. The wood is Curly Koa. Black liners on the handle. Overall length is 9.75. The blade length is 5.25. 

Trying to get a photo of this and get the layers to show has been giving me fits. So here are the best Ive been able to get so far.

Comments and critique always welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

I love everything about it. Everything. Except its current location.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow that's awesome! Your knife skills are impressive! The Japanese make some real nice steel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 25, 2015)

Scott, that's a stunner! Amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks great Scott. I reallllllllllly like that koa.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesomeeeeeeee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

That is beautiful- Is it for sale, m


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 25, 2015)

Scott nice work, very clean. The Koa stripes accent the san mai layers. I have not seen that steel before but if I knew where to pick it up I would. Probably set you back a few dollars. Did you do the heat treat or did you send it out?

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

I did my own heat treat and followed the manufactures instructions that came with it. It came from Dictum a link that @Molokai Tom gave me. 
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/719618/Japanese-Multi-Layer-Steel-Core-Blue-Paper-Steel.htm
This is my first piece with it but definitely not may last. It looks even better just out of etching. I am trying to find a way to get the colors to set in more but still be a fictional polished blade. I prefer function over show. Any ideas?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Any ideas?


Send it to me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I did my own heat treat and followed the manufactures instructions that came with it. It came from Dictum a link that @Molokai Tom gave me.
> http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/719618/Japanese-Multi-Layer-Steel-Core-Blue-Paper-Steel.htm
> This is my first piece with it but definitely not may last. It looks even better just out of etching. I am trying to find a way to get the colors to set in more but still be a fictional polished blade. I prefer function over show. Any ideas?


Scott, When you take it out the etching solution just spray it well with Windex class cleaner to neutralize the acid then rinse it with water. Do not rub, just pat dry and coat it with several layers of Renaissance Wax. Other than that you can try hot gun blue that want get so hot (hotter than your draw temp) it effects the hardness. By the way, the knife looks great. What are you trying to do, give Kevin a Hard attack using the curly koa and up swept blade too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

Scott, that is a beautiful piece of work! That Koa is awesome!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow that is Outstanding!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2015)

Forgot to tell you, I have a knife maker friend, Murry Carter, who has some blue paper steel he offered to sell me but it is not multi-layer and is forging stock which I wasn't to interested because I do very little forging any more.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 25, 2015)

That sure is Purdy. looks like it belongs to a bad guy from Indiana Jones temple of doom. In a good way :)


----------



## Nowski (Jan 25, 2015)

Very very nice. Well we all know you cannot go wrong with Curly Koa and I am liking that laminated steel. I have been meaning to try that steelfor a good while. I found a place in England I believe that has it. Did you do any forging on the blade?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 25, 2015)

Truly outstanding work sir!


----------



## myingling (Jan 25, 2015)

That's Nice ,,,Great work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Forgot to tell you, I have a knife maker friend, Murry Carter, who has some blue paper steel he offered to sell me but it is not multi-layer and is forging stock which I wasn't to interested because I do very little forging any more.


Have you tried this? I will send you a piece if you would like to try it and share with me how to get a good finish.
I did spray it down with windex and pat dry. I didn't wax it at that point because I wouldn't want to use it on food in that condition. This has been washed in acetone, buffed and washed with soap and water. I would use this on anyone's food. I just wish it looked like it did after the windex stage.





@robert flynt

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like you have arrived Scott. A seat at the big-guy knife-maker table. Just superb! Far too fine for me to slice my SPAM with.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2015)

Hot diggity Scott , thats an awesome looking knife ! I like the matching "notch" by the handle that mimicks the curve of the handle !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet, that's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2015)

Scott I haven't tried any of the any of the blue paper yet but would like too. Maybe we can trade when I get my hands on some more VG10 Gold at the Blade show the 1st of June. I would also like to try some of the Super Blue in the future. I really don't like having suppliers for these steel in the US. because it is so much more expensive to order from overseas. If you would like, take a ballpeen hammer and peen both sides of a profiled blade, deep near the edge a progressively lighter toward the spine. Do not hit the spine and reciosso area at all. Grind the blade and see what you get. It should break up the straight lines and give it a different look. I believe that Brownell's no.8 gun bluing will work and it doesn't have to get as hot as Niter Blu ( over 400deg. ) to work.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome looking knife !
Scott, i think this steel is
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/719614/Japanese-Suminagashi-Flat-Steel-Extra-Thin.htm
Looks like suminagashi, but i could be wrong.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Awesome looking knife !
> Scott, i think this steel is
> http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/719614/Japanese-Suminagashi-Flat-Steel-Extra-Thin.htm
> Looks like suminagashi, but i could be wrong.


Its the blue paper steel - no question. The Suminagashi has more layers and is quite a bit thinner overall. Maybe some of this will find its way into your next box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Scott I haven't tried any of the any of the blue paper yet but would like too. Maybe we can trade when I get my hands on some more VG10 Gold at the Blade show the 1st of June. I would also like to try some of the Super Blue in the future. I really don't like having suppliers for these steel in the US. because it is so much more expensive to order from overseas. If you would like, take a ballpeen hammer and peen both sides of a profiled blade, deep near the edge a progressively lighter toward the spine. Do not hit the spine and reciosso area at all. Grind the blade and see what you get. It should break up the straight lines and give it a different look. I believe that Brownell's no.8 gun bluing will work and it doesn't have to get as hot as Niter Blu ( over 400deg. ) to work.


@robert flynt - sounds like a deal!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 26, 2015)

Scott, very sweet knife! That koa really pops. I'm assuming just the core is the blue paper steel?

I have some #2 Blue steel as well as some #3 white steel. The blue steel I got from njsteelbaron.com. They currently have a limited supply of it as they got a single shipment in. If you want some pure #2 blue, be sure to check them out while they still have it. I got the white steel from Murray Carter. But, like Robert said, it is quite a large chunk that is intended for forging.

Link for the steel
http://newjerseysteelbaron.com/shop/hitachi-blue-2/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Scott that's one sweet looking knife. That burl it's sitting on ain't no slouch ether.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 26, 2015)

I love that knife. Everything really comes together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2015)

That's beautiful! I'm an ignoramus when it comes to steel and knives in general(among thousands of other topics where I'm even dumber), but that knife is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Feb 6, 2015)

Very beautiful knife! I hope to be able to make something that nice some day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 19, 2015)

Scott, the steel you sent me arrived today. I checked my stock and found one piece of solid VG10, not clad, that is the same thickness as what you sent. Will send you a piece of muti-clad when I get back from the Blade Show.
Thanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2015)

Robert - no worries and the solid VG10 is not necessary. I cut you and Tom a piece off the billet I had left and rather than losing it in my model of organization shop I just mailed it  I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it see if you have any pearls of wisdom on how to set the color better. So consider it a trade for wisdom

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 22, 2015)

Scott, that knife is outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 22, 2015)

I keep coming back to this. I know you like the contrast after etching, but I think the more subdued look it finished at fits the knife perfectly. It looks raw and primal. I love the way the lines flow with the blade shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

